# It's a dogs life!!!!!!



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

This is toby my mums boxer he is now 7 month old. There is also a couple pics of my sisters cross mastif (age 8 year) who is tobys best buddy at the min.

This is his first trip to the vet.










His first little comp it was a cute puppy comp. he came second out of 8 pupps.










This is Fudge. He was the runt of the little. He is tobys best buddy.










this is when he was first on his bean bag. he fitted rather nice.










This is my neice with toby. he is asleep once again. lol










And asleep again. and fudge in the back ground.










Toby and Fudge asleep cuddling on the sofa. they get on with each other so well.










This is his bean bag he dont fit on it any more.










I think we need to tell him that we can still see him lol










Time for a walk in kielder forest.










Best buddy tug of war.










fudge is with us at the moment as he had to have an operation so we have been looking after him while he recovers.

And i dont know who this handsom chap is lol. This is my old job Dog handler trained the dog myself he lived with me 24/7 his name was kaiser. but sadly he has passed away now.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures Toby, Fudge and Kaiser are all gorgeous!:001_wub:


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great pics lovelly dogs all of them


----------



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

cheers guys.


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Fab pics :001_wub:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Awww that photo of them cwtched up is just the cutest thing 
Brilliant photos :thumbup1:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. What stunning dog:thumbup1: especially the gsd.. But then again i am biased:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

Superash said:


> . What stunning dog:thumbup1: especially the gsd.. But then again i am biased:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


the GsD is no longer with us and he was an awsome dog. infact i swear he was human in a last live lol. he was so funny at times


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Lovely pics


----------

